# Purge Costumes



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I believe if I opt to walk down this road, wearing a Purge tee is the way to go, so that way it can be known what I am promoting. These are the shirts I am eyeing:





(I like this one because the font appears to be large. The words can also be seen as threatening.)




(If I used this one, I would wear the following sticker with it to indicate I have already murdered.)








Now I just need to think of a mask - It needs to be grotesque and/or frightening, and unique of course. Essentially, I am attempting to give the impression I am a crazy person wearing a homemade creation. Or a cheap Halloween mask that nevertheless gives off a creepy vibe because the people feel a legit insane man is underneath it or a facial cover that has a disturbing subliminal promotion linked to it.


I now present what has my attention -

















(I currently am unable to locate buying options for the above. I found the smiley item via Pinterest.)


As far as extra accessories go - Black combat books, dark leather gloves, green camouflage pants, and a realistic prop (a chainsaw, a machete, a sickle or a cleaver) is what I am presently envisioning. 


Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Mr. Awful, I know you are looking for bloody, but if I were in the purge, I would want to add some over the top flair. There's a neon purge mask. http://amzn.to/29PPIh9









And then this neon American clown mask. http://amzn.to/29D8IjN








Neon Nightlife on Amazon has all sorts of cool neon masks and accessories to go with those black combat boots. I'm thinking Clockwork Orange style with that creepy clown mask. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=fashion&field-keywords=neon+nightlife


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I decided against the blood for now since I wouldn't wish to ruin the shirt. Anyhow, I like your idea a lot! Thanks.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

An acquaintance of mine said simplicity is the way to go, however, my goal is to entertain as many human beings as possible. I essentially know how the regional press and the citizens of my local downtown area are: Human nature has not changed since the days of the circus and sideshow - They like seeing unique people and things. Stuff that they do not view everyday because it's not available. If something is too plan, it does not earn attention and gets lost in the giant sea of disguises. I have typically always stood out however and that is a position I seek to maintain. Experience is telling me no matter what I do, I must wear a unique mask that cannot be seen or purchased at mainstream stores.


Having typed that, I discovered the following item recently. 










There's something naturally terrifying about goats. I think it's because of this verse in the Holy Bible -

"31 When the Son of man shall come in his glory, and all the holy angels with him, then shall he sit upon the throne of his glory:

32 And before him shall be gathered all nations: and he shall separate them one from another, as a shepherd divideth his sheep from the goats:

33 And he shall set the sheep on his right hand, but the goats on the left.

34 Then shall the King say unto them on his right hand, Come, ye blessed of my Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world:" - Matthew 25:31-34


The hollow-horned are the rejected ones, so when observing them, perhaps subconsciously one feels like there must be something evil about those mammals.



Do you think it would work for a Purge costume? I desire not to look like someone in an outfit. When one wears headgear, (based on what the intention is) if it is not the correct piece, it can indeed look like you are a performer. When donning the proper item however, it can be terrifying. In this case, I would hope to give off the creepy vibe that I am a mad man wearing the severed head of a departed goat. 



Admittedly, I am slightly torn between the above and the below -








It looks homemade. More specially, it resembles something that some psychopath in his garage would make. Would it garner publicity however?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Your dog mask makes me think of Buttonface, the villain from Nightbreed. It sounds like you might want to go out in public and cause a few scares. Just be careful. With that Purge incident some time ago at a theme park, police might take purge performance art as a serious threat. I believe any mask can be creepy. It's all on how you inhabit the character. Here's an example. http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/w...en_roaming_around_London_to_freak_people_out/


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I typically carry cheap props on Halloween so that way it can be a comfortable reminder to people that I am just entertaining. I considered getting high quality stuff, but I have not heard of that police incident. I'll have to research it. Thank you for telling me. That may confirm my idea of sticking to plastic toys so no one will take me too seriously.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Maryland Six Flags
http://www.inquisitr.com/1510889/si...-organized-brawl-fractures-teens-skull-video/


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

That's terrible. It doesn't surprise me that it was kids that were involved.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

iF SUCH A THING AS A "PURGE ever happened, who would be it's first victims?
Probably people like us who are on this forum.
People who seem "different" "strange'.........but then maybe the Purge concept is just on one end of thinking process. What might be at the opposite end?
Probably those afflicted with severe .."Political correctness "!
Some place between these two extremes might be where we should strive to arrive?

Years ago sometimes a group of just 3 to 5 people would be in my front room for the house tour. I would say some goofy thing , just trying to be "Funny', and they would snarl, huff and puff and say i was not being "politically Correct!"
I was finally driven to say to such types:"If you are going to be offended and say i am not Politically correct, you may leave right now! (I already had their ticket money! Nobody ever left!) shucks!

My costumes were also one-of-a-kind "jim-Creations"
One Fall the description in the newspaper said that 1st place prize $300 would be given to the costume that was the most original and scary.
I told my wife ,"I can win that contest!" I made the costume, drove 25 miles to the contest.
I came home and was telling my wife about all the neat costumes and the places they had won. she finally asked:"Who won First Place?'
"Well, I did!" She turned away sullen that I had just had my talent decreed "Good-enough-to-win".?
Yah, we didn't remain married .


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the response!


Because a new president will be named in the United States of November 2016 , I am hoping to add something political and/or patriotic to the attire. Additionally, the motion picture, "The Purge: Election Year" had the same theme, so it would be consistent with the film. 


Having a "I Purged" tee with Old Glory waving, in conjunction with green and black camouflage pants matches this vision wonderfully in my opinion. Nevertheless, I still feel like something is missing. A Donald Trump and/or Hillary Clinton sticker on my shirt? Red, white and blue wristbands instead of the gloves or seek out nationalist mitts? Perhaps an outdated pin of a past candidate would be interesting.


I am still unsure about the false face too. The goat is pricy. Additionally, I can't help but wonder if I will give the impression that I am attempting to be supernatural, when I am not. (Be that as it may, my top grievance is the cost.) I still like the homemade creepy bunny/dog mask because it's so simplistic. Neither animal is a traditional U.S. symbol however. (I wonder if the makers could create an eagle. It may be asking too much of them however or it may raise up the numbers on the tag if you catch my drift.)


I am also contemplating going with a cover that fits the motif. (i.e. A Donald Trump, Bill Clinton, George Washington, Uncle Sam, George Washington, Abraham Lincoln, or Statue of Liberty facial disguise.) I still like the visor dawnski suggested a lot too.


Headgear is an option as well: A Trump or Clinton baseball cap? Or just the hat of Uncle Sam?


Waving the Stars and Stripes around might be entertaining too, depending on what other prop I carry. (If I go with the chainsaw route, I won't be able to do that. If I use a machete though, then I could hold the flag of my country.)


Oh, what to do, what to do. And just think - All Hallow's Eve is almost three months away!



#Festivepeopleproblems


I desire attention, not controversy. That's something I must keep in mind, so unless I endorse both the modern republicans and democrats, I will more then likely avoid showing open support towards the contemporary donkey or elephant. Zealous items showing love for the glorious Union however are still going to be considered.


----------



## Angstschreeuw (Sep 21, 2014)

They sell cheapish (about $12 with free shipping) eagle masks at http://www.aliexpress.com/.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

This story made me think of you. Some guy dressed up as a clown late at night and has become a sensation. https://www.facebook.com/gagstheclown/


----------

